# Vote which is better?



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

which is better?
city hall in Rehovot city in Israel
1)

2)


so which is better?


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Forogt Poll.....I say number 1


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The first rendering looks like a piece of garlic. I would have to agree that #1 looks more appealing.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

i'm also with number 1

and yes i forgot poll,sorry


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

The first one, though there both a bit bizzare


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Not sure maybe the first.But they both remind me of something out of the Flintstones.
Nevertheless I would say the first one is better.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

I like the first one better


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

I say number { 1 }


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

Eek! I don't like either.


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

*Flintstones Meet the Jetsons*

It's hard to tell between the two because we are seeing only the front approach to it and not the whole building.

Certainly the first one is more revealing than the second. But frankly, both of them look like something from the cartoon the Flintstones with a bit of the Jetsons.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

number 1


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

number one is number one.....lol


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

whoz the architect of these 2 buildings...???


----------



## eduardo89 (Aug 9, 2005)

personally i find both hidious, but out of the two number one is the least ugly.


----------



## chenlu (Dec 16, 2003)

for a city hall, in my opinion, i like number 2 because it looks more welcoming and slightly less intimidating and important. But its hard to tell because i don't know the culture of Isreal or the principles of the government. BTW, who's the architect?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I thought they looked Flintstone-ian too! I think #2 is better, #1 looks like a clove of garlic or something.


----------



## peterdn (Jul 11, 2005)

Number 1.
But they're both very weird.


----------



## Jedje (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't like either one


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

one because number too looks... broken


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't like either but the number 1 seems better :yes:


----------

